# Vintage WRUW January 2015



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Happy New Year from New Zealand...

Starting the year with my rescued Longines....



















Cheers


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Hope everyone has a great 2015.



Actually don't let the photo fool you, these days New Years Eve is pretty tame for me.









Kind regards to all,


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

1953 vintage Smiths De Luxe.

Ric


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

James A said:


> Hope everyone has a great 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the Berocca is what I need James.. didn't see the New Year in as asleep..


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

May it be a healthy and happy one for you all!!!!!

Chris


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

What was 2014's last watch becomes 2015's first










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

LOL busmatt, Zenith here too 
Yesterday I was looking through my watches and this one was with [31] at the date window. So the choice was obvious


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Not sure if it's good or bad I've won a watch during the party yesterday,in lottery.

First I thought it's a 'seven friday' watch and was surprised who knows it in these waters,then realized it's not.Something quick made and packaged in plastic,with an interesting seconds hand that hacks!!! and dial says est. 1779 woow!!! didn't know that.You learn something new every day even in the last minutes of the year 

So my daily beater went to my wife for a while and had to make a family wrist shot. Hope my watch endeavors will be better during this year than the last year  So may it be for all WUS residents.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Is it 2015 today or 1942?


----------



## dwillie (Sep 17, 2013)

I enjoy this forum very much. There are collectors of everything from Pateks to Ingersolls, and sometimes in the same collection. And it seems I appreciate them all.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Emre said:


> Not sure if it's good or bad I've won a watch during the party yesterday,in lottery.
> 
> First I thought it's a 'seven friday' watch and was surprised who knows it in these waters,then realized it's not.Something quick made and packaged in plastic,with an interesting seconds hand that hacks!!! and dial says est. 1779 woow!!! didn't know that.You learn something new every day even in the last minutes of the year
> 
> ...


Your daily beater is a Rolex Submariner?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

busmatt said:


> Your daily beater is a Rolex Submariner?
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


After distilling my collection,this birth-year watch takes most of the beat and others are worn on special occasions.It's really a tough watch,manufactured to be worn.It even survived the whole last summer in water with wrong size crown tube gaskets - just got it fixed last month.So yes,it's a true beater.

Hopefully this year I can find a nice vintage Seamaster 300 and I will come to you before pulling the trigger, would value your input.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Emre said:


> After distilling my collection,this birth-year watch takes most of the beat and others are worn on special occasions.It's really a tough watch,manufactured to be worn.It even survived the whole last summer in water with wrong size crown tube gaskets - just got it fixed last month.So yes,it's a true beater.
> 
> Hopefully this year I can find a nice vintage Seamaster 300 and I will come to you before pulling the trigger, would value your input.


I know what you mean about a watch made to be worn, EMRE, my daily wear is also my most expensive watch it's my MERIDIAN MP08. Most people don't understand why I wear it to work and the like but it was made to take a pounding  
As for advice on a vintage Omega Seamaster 300 I'll be glad to help where I can, just PM me.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

JP71624 said:


> Is it 2015 today or 1942?


It's really wonderful!!!!!

A modest Tissot


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

bubba48 said:


> It's really wonderful!!!!!
> 
> A modest Tissot


Thanks, man!
You posted another great little watch run by a modest movement like mine. There's something endearing about small pieces like these.


----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Happy New Year if belated (I continued wearing Mr. Haas's 100,000-km-Zodiac yesterday), says *Ye Olde* *Pierce Chronograph*:



























Pierce Chronograph, cal. 130

... and a little extra - in this morning's ice rain :-(










;-)

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

They say that ' beauty is but skin deep '
Today I wear the Jim Clark



Not just a handsome face - If I look just under the ' skin ' I find this -The musical mechanical circus that is Excelsior Park.


----------



## cjperry (Sep 15, 2014)

Because of all the champagne and whiskey I decided to welcome the new year with a less fragile non vintage alternative.


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Happy New Year if belated (I continued wearing Mr. Haas's 100,000-km-Zodiac yesterday), says *Ye Olde* *Pierce Chronograph*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tomcat - that's a Pierce I haven't seen from you before, at least a second one - I'm always 'weak knee'ed' with these red tach snails - how many Pierces do you have ? Cheers, Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

The '32 Bulova President is marking time today...


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sdasurrey said:


> Tomcat - that's a Pierce I haven't seen from you before, at least a second one - I'm always 'weak knee'ed' with these red tach snails - how many Pierces do you have ? Cheers, Scott


Hello Scott, and thank you!

All in all I have three Pierces (here is an older photograph):










Today's watch is the (rare) one with the 130 calibre, the other two have the updated 134, where the (jumping) minute register is driven off the chronograph center wheel like in any ordinary chronograph. (In the 130 the minute register is driven from the barrel and doesn't "jump".)

I've been considering a presentation for my Pierces for quite a while now, let's see ... ;-)

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Tomcat - given your substantial knowledge and quite articulate and detailed historical presentation threads - I'm sure everyone would love to read about your Pierce collection !! Best, SDA 


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Sdasurrey said:


> Tomcat - given your substantial knowledge and quite articulate and detailed historical presentation threads - I'm sure everyone would love to read about your Pierce collection !! Best, SDA
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Emre said:


> +1


+2

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Tony C. said:


>




Hi Tony: it's in extraordinary conditions

Another Tissot on my wrist


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)

bubba48 said:


> Hi Tony: it's in extraordinary conditions
> 
> Another Tissot on my wrist


Grazie, Luigi. As you know, Japanese collectors are very careful with condition! You should post more of your impressive Tissot collection on this forum.

Ciao,

Tony


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

New Arrival.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

TST tuna on a fantastic Kapiti evening.. I know not vintage but it is what is on the wrist this evening.. LOL










Not sure if can be seen but someone stuck a traffic cone at the top of the Norfolk pine the other day..

Cheers


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Sdasurrey said:


> Tomcat - given your substantial knowledge and quite articulate and detailed historical presentation threads - I'm sure everyone would love to read about your Pierce collection !! Best, SDA
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


+3 |>

@Tomcat: How did I miss that Pierce you have? The one far right. WOW love it!


----------



## half_empty (Oct 3, 2013)

I've only the one vintage, my grandfather's Record de luxe. Got it back on the wrist over Christmas (had been in the drawer for a while)


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

Well....not quite on the wrist...Yet.









Could be tomorrow...if all goes well.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ Sdasurrey, Emre, busmatt and howards4th: thank you, my dear friends! Give me a little time ;-)

@ abzack: what a nice fried egg!  Do you happen to know what movement's inside?

@ Paleotime: looking forward to seeing it assembled! What is it, anyhow?

*​
Rain and sleet todday in Nuremberg, Germany, so something robust, waterproof is required:



























Wyler Automatic 'J Picard Cadet', cal. AS 1049

Automatic, water- and shockproof, stainless steel case - this was quite something in 1935. Certainly a lot above the Rolexs of its day ;-)

When I showed it to Mrs. Tomcat she stated she liked it and it suits her better anyway:










*No, I don't want to hear anything but "Nice try, Mrs. Tomcat!" *

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## FrenchKiss (Nov 23, 2014)

My LIP is going out with me to night!









edit: if someone could help me to resize my photo...


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Omega Deville...


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

laikrodukas said:


>


What happened to the dial?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

> @ Paleotime: looking forward to seeing it assembled! What is it, anyhow?


Tomcat...The watch in the photo is an Elgin Model 3539 c. 1940. Here is a catalog snippet showing the 3530 (non-bracelet version). Thanks to Genejockey for sharing his catalog with us...









The movement is an Elgin 15/0 grade 539...It is happily ticking away now.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Spaceview today 



Regards,


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

my version of black and blue today. 1971 Tissot Seastar:


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Another cracker day in Kapiti... Pohutakawa's in blossom...










Started day with the Orfina Chronograph...










then put on the Orient Marcus Gronholm 2007 LE for the rest of the day...










Cheers


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

The daily beater is on duty as I'm at work today










It's cold and frosty here today










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

You want to be "pierced"? 



























Pierce Dual-Pusher-Chronograph, cal. 134

The dual-pusher variant of the cal. 134 entered the market at the end of the 1930s and supported additional stopping. It became "the" classical Pierce chronograph from the early/mid 1940's well into the 1950s.)



howards4th said:


> @Tomcat: How did I miss that Pierce you have? The one far right. WOW love it!


Particularly for you, Chris, a few more images showing the play-of-colors on the dial:




























Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

A grey day in Surrey, so trying to brighten things up with a new Nato now on my just received 50s/60s Cauny Prima chrono - in front of a Picasso litho I have - unsigned of course, cheers - Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Not yet vintage but on the way to


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Tomcat1960 said:


> You want to be "pierced"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it was Matt, aka "busmatt" who said, "Too bad there is only a like button" Truer words were never been spoken.
Beautiful Andreas!! What a beauty.


----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

Gruen cal 500 circa 1935


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

That Pierce is a beaut...

Yesterday on the bench...today on the wrist...The 1940 Elgin Model 3539 - this watch only appears in the 1940 catalog...








A little clean-up of old crystal cement still needed on the case, probably a crystal polish too...

Here is a "Before" photo...


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello 

Orient 3 Star...


----------



## FrenchKiss (Nov 23, 2014)

Tomcat1960 said:


> You want to be "pierced"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi bro!


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

FrenchKiss said:


> Hi bro!
> 
> View attachment 2513154


'Hi' Squared !! SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Taking down all the Christmas stuff today.
Wearing my daily beater or as I call it, "a vintage want-a-be"







Andreas, Scott, Frenchkiss: Your Pierce's are Awesome!
After admiring all of yours, I must switch over to my Fathers Wyler Chrono this evening.







On last Christmas shot as everything gets packed away.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Sandoz bidynator today



Regards,


----------



## EDNX (Sep 24, 2011)

Delivered 1950 to the Ministry of internal Affairs of the German Democratic Republic


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

howards4th said:


> Taking down all the Christmas stuff today.
> View attachment 2514618
> 
> On last Christmas shot as everything gets packed away.


We need a bigger photo of that triple mofo


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

laikrodukas said:


> We need a bigger photo of that triple mofo










Here's one that's close up. Taken last month with it's leather strap.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Following the chrono trend...



Cheers


----------



## ludsnpr (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

skyping with a friend in Israel and then Zürich today so I decided on this generic branded 60s Trafalgar 17j world-time bezel. I have seen a couple other identical versions branded Sacks but really never heard of either. My wife absolutely loves to wear this 38mm world-time bzl for the dial but I've not been diligent in sizing down the new 20mm [not pictured and black) leather band for her tiny wrist. So-today I am wearing this and she decided to raid my box and wear the following slightly similar watch for a while:


'69 O&W Precision which too me is also a bit redundant with my two 50s/60s Zodiac Seawolfs. (I like the red date on the OW):


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

I've got a week off work, so I'll be wearing some of my favourite vintage pieces, starting with where it all began.









1959 Cal552

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

howards4th said:


> I think it was Matt, aka "busmatt" who said, "Too bad there is only a like button" Truer words were never been spoken.
> Beautiful Andreas!! What a beauty.


Thanks, Chris! I'm glad you liked it ;-)

@ FrenchKiss, Sdasurrey: nice Pierce chronographs, too! I take it your's is somewhat younger, Ty, given the more straightforward case?

Under a gorgeous winter morning sky I took the opportunity to take a few shots of the most iconic Volvo watch ever - the one Certina, Volvo issued in 1977 to their male employees on occasion of Volvo's 50th anniversary. (Women received a gilt Certina Mayfair, instead.)

Hope you like the photos:




































Certina 'Blue Ribbon' 'Volvo 50th Anniversary', ref. 913 1218 41, cal. 25-651M

Featuring The Great Certina Cinema Show:










Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

@busmatt; Enjoy your week off Matt!

Today I think for a little while at least, I wear my newly acquired Mortima.














I'm still debating: do I take off the sticker that is on the case back? Or leave it and just not wear it as much.
What would you do?

Chris

p.s. If your interested, there is an awesome thread about Mortima called: "Mortima/Cattin-a short illustrated history"
Fellow member john87300 created about 3 years ago. I posted more photos there.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Nice, Chris!!




























President and lots of coffee for me today.


----------



## jtambor (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Felt like something a little different today, 1934 Longines Tonneau, cheers ! Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EDNX (Sep 24, 2011)

Yesterday I showed a Hanhart delivered to the Eastern Bloc and today I wear the opponent from the class enemy Federal Republic of Germany. This Hanhart was delivered 1955 to new Luftwaffe of West Germany.

Two "brothers" on opponent sides of the Armies Mid of the 1950's - same as the devided people in Germany. Cold war pure in these days.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Hijak (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

1978 Timex


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

2nd day of my holiday week, continuing my week with some of my favourite vintage pieces 

Today the newest arrival










Just an aside, a mug I got for Christmas 









Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ GuessWho: nice! Did you get that sales stand with the watch?

@ busmatt: well, I am. Positively. ;-)

Today, the pin-lever monument. Blue skies, blue watch:




































Concerta Automatic, cal. BFG 158 31/7 CLDD

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ Henry Krinkle: 

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Back to a grey Surrey day - back to Chronos - back to Eberhard...cheers - Scott










PS - my Lovely Wife loaned me back this SS 40s Eberhard Chrono and is now wearing my white gold, enamel in-laid 1929 Longines Tonneau.....Anytime my Wife wears a Vintage Watch - I'm Ecstatic !!!










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ GuessWho: nice! Did you get that sales stand with the watch?


The watch came with everything; box, warranty, instructions, even had the tags on the original bracelet still!


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Henry Krinkle said:


>


Nice to have you and your stunning Rado's back on the forum Henry,

Matt


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

GuessWho said:


> The watch came with everything; box, warranty, instructions, even had the tags on the original bracelet still!
> View attachment 2532866


Have you invented Time travel? If so can you get me some watches next time you go? Especially at those prices.

Matt


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

I'm wearing the one on the left, but close enough, right?


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

> now wearing my white gold, enamel in-laid 1929 Longines Tonneau.....Anytime my Wife wears a Vintage Watch - I'm Ecstatic !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watch...your wife has good taste. It might interest you to know that Waltham made a very similar case - just a bit flatter on top and more heavily scalloped along the center case - I like the look a lot but...but have never succeeded in landing one.

For me today...A 1940 Bulova Winston.


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

@JP71624: Nice Jared! I'll take the one on the right, you know where to send it ;-) Love the old Hammies!
For me Today: 1970's LOV Espadon














I'm not, but I hope everyone is getting back into the swing of things after the holidays. :-d


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

howards4th said:


> @JP71624: Nice Jared! I'll take the one on the right, you know where to send it ;-) Love the old Hammies!
> For me Today: 1970's LOV Espadon
> View attachment 2534490
> 
> ...


Haha thank you, buddy!
Just mailed the Helbros moments ago.


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

JP71624 said:


> Haha thank you, buddy!
> Just mailed the Helbros moments ago.


Awesome! I'll keep an eye out.
Thank you my friend!


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

howards4th said:


> Awesome! I'll keep an eye out.
> Thank you my friend!


You got it, dude! Anytime at all.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

I forgot to post my vintage watch run here.....I am already 6 days behind! I'll post those up here and try to keep up with the rest of you!

Jan 1, So it's time for my 'new year, old watches' run. I will be wearing vintage pieces until I run out (in a couple months). I'll start with this ca. 1960 Movado Kingmatic Sub-Sea, 14Kt gold filled case, 28 Jewel automatic (Movado Factories 531 or 536).










Jan 2, 1907 Waltham Size 0 pocket watch, 15 jewels made into a wrist watch.....














































Jan 3, Going to drop another one of my new vintage bombs on you......Up today is a quartz Heuer Kentucky. The Kentucky line featured an automatic chronograph, digital quartz and analog quartz models. These cases were made in the shape of a horseshoe to evoke feelings of the Kentucky Derby. These were introduced in the 1977 catalog and only lasted a few years. These had a pin lock on the clasp to prevent accidental opening. New Year...old watches!





































Jan 4, 1972 Seiko 6139-6015 Automatic chronograph....gold on gold with a genuine lizard strap. New year...old watches.










Jan 5, Omega Mark III Speedmaster (1971 to 1973), these featured the Flightmaster 'helmet' style case. Omega Cal. 1040 automatic chronograph. New year....old watches.




























Jan 6, LeCoultre Futurematic - Introduced in 1953 and made for only about 5 years....there is a 17 Jewel Cal. 497 bumper automatic inside. No provision to hand wind, this has a backset 'crown' with power reserve. This one is on a Champion made in USA mesh bracelet that fits it well. New year...old watches!


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Henry Krinkle:
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat





busmatt said:


> Nice to have you and your stunning Rado's back on the forum Henry,
> 
> Matt


Thank you both. You are too kind. It was more a case of "away" than "away from the forum". I've just returned from holiday and while there I did not have a single vintage watch. I also did not post. Though they are not vintage here are some holiday snaps fo the pieces I did take:







Here's me:



And here is a tiny bit of what I saw:



Caribbean Whiptail ray. This one was about five feet across. I saw dozens of these fellas.



Southern Stingray, this one is about 3 feet across.



The smallest of the Caribbean rays, a Yellow ray under a foot across.



Southern Stingray in the distance.







Swarmed by a huge shoal of little generic fish.















And... my apologies for being off topic!


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Henry Krinkle said:


> And... my apologies for being off topic!


With Photo's like that, No apology needed.

Matt


----------



## EDNX (Sep 24, 2011)

Another cold war Luftwaffe Chronograph, which was issued beside Hanhart for the early new Luftwaffe in 1957. Enough of boring Air Force watches ... maybe I should continue with the mid-time Bund Chronos like Heuer 1550SG and Lemania 5100 BWL


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

That's the first Junghans I like!


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Plastic fantastic today.



Regards,


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hijak said:


> View attachment 2528498


 What a wonderful watch!!! 

Another Zenith on my wrist


----------



## FrenchKiss (Nov 23, 2014)

This Zenith and Longines (2/3 pages ago) are rly nice


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Just got this in the post





















Not 100% sure about the origins, seller estimates a few years within 1910. Which sounds about right given the cylinder escapement and pin-set movement. Would love to know more, but there are no engravings on the movement besides the regulator. Nice little trench watch, and the bund strap that it came with was made in the USA.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Beautiful summer evening in New Zealand.. just right for a walk on the beach...







Cheers


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Beater today for a trip into Norwich on the bus with my brother









That's him 









And dad's driving 

Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

One of the Sandoz-sisters:




































Sandoz Automatic ref. 1738Z-84-5 cal. FHF 905

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1972 Bulova Oceanographer, Swiss made Bulova A0ACB 17 jewel automatic, 333 ft/WR. New Year...old watches!


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

James A said:


> Plastic fantastic today.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


That's insane.


----------



## base615 (Oct 14, 2008)

1970 Omega Seamaster Cosmic (166.0035 / cal 752) with Champagne dial


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Vintage "Lord Elgin" automatic.


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

My Christmas Clubman is back on the wrist...A gift from my wife. c. 1930 Elgin Clubman 668...


----------



## dandsoo (Dec 8, 2006)

Tissot cal 2030


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

'25 Longines silver cased trench


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## pilotswatch (Nov 9, 2006)

JP71624 , that a nice looking Longines and an incredible drawing.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ abzack: what a nice fried egg!  Do you happen to know what movement's inside?


No, I haven't had time to open it up. The alarm functions properly and woke me up for work Monday. I did set a back-up alarm just in case.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

JP71624 said:


> '25 Longines silver cased trench


Woow,is that your drawing? Very nice watch and perfect skills,congrats


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

pilotswatch said:


> JP71624 , that a nice looking Longines and an incredible drawing.


Thanks, @pilotswatch -- the drawing is program-generated, though... Just to be clear!!


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Emre said:


> Woow,is that your drawing? Very nice watch and perfect skills,congrats


Thanks, Emre! And no, no...sorry for the confusion. NOT a hand drawing. It is actually from my phone. When I post my watches daily on my Instagram account, I usually always post an "edited" picture...and this was today's!


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Nice app then,really like it.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

690 Bidynator today.



Regards,


----------



## pilotswatch (Nov 9, 2006)

Ha,I should of guest.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Zenith again


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Emre said:


> Nice app then,really like it.


+2 |>


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

pilotswatch said:


> Ha,I should of guest.


Yes, yes!


----------



## ludsnpr (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## nugroz89 (Jan 6, 2014)

Try to warm up my seiko 6139-6012.. 

Regards,

Nugroz89


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

The EBEL is still on my wrist today, this is a brand I've just got interested in and I know the styling isn't to everyone's taste but I think it's a future classic



















And it's the first strap I've had without holes










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

20s Fortnum & Mason Silver Tank Watch - London. A new strap, a new deployant clasp - and of course new, New Years resolutions ! Best, Scott



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Approximately 43 years old and running well within COSC standards.

aP1010387 by hankblanc, on Flickr

aP1010395 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

@Sdasurrey: Cool Gin and Tonic sign Scott, very funny!
On this coooooold winter day, what should I wear hmmmmmm? Humming,?!
I know just the thing! 
1969 Accutron Dive. Keeping things humming along inside is a USA made 218 tuning fork Movement. 
AND.... a nice NEW NATO strap Santa gave me for Christmas, fit's nicely don't you think?!


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

howards4th said:


> @Sdasurrey: Cool Gin and Tonic sign Scott, very funny!
> On this coooooold winter day, what should I wear hmmmmmm? Humming,?!
> I know just the thing!
> 1969 Accutron Dive. Keeping things humming along inside is a USA made 218 tuning fork Movement.
> ...


Love it! But you know that...

Great minds must think alike because I wore my Accutron today, too!


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

NICE Jared!!


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

busmatt said:


> The EBEL is still on my wrist today, this is a brand I've just got interested in and I know the styling isn't to everyone's taste but I think it's a future classic (...)


Agreed. Absolutely.

I've been wearing this little chunk of steel from Tissot's "National Production" today:



























Tissot Automatic, 'National Production', cal. 2770

I call it "Tissot's Last Stand" as inside it has Tissot's last in-house movement before the company ended movement production in the 1970s. The 2770 uses some plastic components for their self-lubricating properties. Spares are hard to find so I rarely wear it. (I still have its box, instruction manual and hangtag ;-))

Its story is in the making for you guys ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

1926 Bulova in Green goldfilled...One of my favorites.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1974 Seiko DX Automatic 6106-7629. In this case DX stands for Disco-eXtreme, gold with two-tone green stripes. New Year...old watches!


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

692 Bidynator today.



Regards,


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

P1019740 by hankblanc, on Flickr

P1019736 by hankblanc, on Flickr

12341359853_d9873c79c2_o(1) by hankblanc, on Flickr

This circa 1964 Jetliner isn't fond of humidity but runs like a champ in the dry cold, so it's a natural choice to end this week.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

1970s vintage Shuangling 20 Zuan.

Brushed dial, innit.

Ric


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Third day of Discovery










Took a lume shot yesterday










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Mirius (Mar 18, 2011)

Today my c1910 Gold plated borgel cased Khaki. With freshly made female stem by DaveS on its first outing!


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Mid 60's Garon, German made 25 Jewel Forster 194. New Year...old watches.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

"Phone ... home!"













































Arctos Automatic "Wählscheibe", kal. PUW 1561

Regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

'Is There a Doctor in the Thread'!!!

1925 Silver West End 'Extra' 'Doctors ' watch with early centre seconds running off a Longines caliber 13.33 movement.

Interesting watch as the Longines movement is dated to sometime in 1918 using Longines serial number look ups but Longines response says from their records, that the watch was invoiced to West End in December 1925. Cheers !! Scott



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Fantastic Tomcat!


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

Great early center-seconds Scott...It has a real presence...

Today - my one-year-only Elgin...


----------



## Patrick_Ethan (Nov 27, 2010)

*vtg. Helbros "Duromatic" German 30 jewel Auto*


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: vtg. Helbros "Duromatic" German 30 jewel Auto*


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: vtg. Helbros "Duromatic" German 30 jewel Auto*

NEW ARRIVAL! Early to Mid 1950's Helbors.
A BIG THANK YOU to fellow member "JP71624" for sending this one my way.














Still deciding on a band, what do you think of this one? :think:














I had to show you a close up of the AWESOME numbers, the textured dial, and the VERY cool red tip second hand.
Love it!!! |>
Thanks again Jared for parting with this one. :-!

Chris


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Sdasurrey said:


> 'Is There a Doctor in the Thread'!!!
> 
> 1925 Silver West End 'Extra' 'Doctors ' watch with early centre seconds running off a Longines caliber 13.33 movement.
> 
> ...


Slow ship to India... great example too..


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Unicorn today..



Cheers


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Going military for the weekend, starting with the allies










CYMA WWW

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

My old Hamilton Lyndon


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll post some Longines in the next days

# 1


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

*Re: vtg. Helbros "Duromatic" German 30 jewel Auto*



howards4th said:


> NEW ARRIVAL! Early to Mid 1950's Helbors.
> A BIG THANK YOU to fellow member "JP71624" for sending this one my way.
> View attachment 2566522
> 
> ...


Looks awesome, Chris!!
And I like it on that nylon, too.

I'm glad you're enjoying it today!  

Jared


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

I've had this '59 Bulova on a NATO today, until I get my "old style" nylons in the mail...


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

'Cos it's weekend, innit.

Ric


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Feels like a 'Chrono day' - taking it easy on a Saturday, still in 'jammies' at 1230...40s Maxor Chrono...cheers, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

My old Gruen....









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Omega Speedy Pro 145.022 69 ST.....Pre Moon 1969. New Year...old watches!


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

okidoc01 said:


> My old Gruen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clean old Gruen!


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

JP71624 said:


> I've had this '59 Bulova on a NATO today, until I get my "old style" nylons in the mail...


Nice Jared! 
Is there a place you like buy your "old nylons' from? The one I have on the new to me Helbros, I found on ebay, this seller has a big selection of them.
They are a little on the expensive side if you ask me, that's why I put it on my wish list for Christmas. Thank you Santa! 














I do like that they are reversible, so it's like getting two straps in one. :-!


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

My 21j Gruen Broadway c. 1949...


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Great watches to be seen here again! :-!

I'm back to something bluish today:



























Roberta Automatic, cal. AS 1903

I love that lapis blue in the indexes ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## peter.keck.73 (Dec 12, 2014)

batteribatteriv y


----------



## peter.keck.73 (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice Watch


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Going out for dinner with my family at the new Greek restaurant in town ( yummy)










I'm wearing the FMC presentation Omega

And dad's wearing the 1949 Omega in gold with matching bracelet 










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

kazrich said:


> They say that ' beauty is but skin deep '
> Today I wear the Jim Clark
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen that before (or heard of galet for that matter), that is stunning!!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Technically not on my wrist, but bought this vintage Enicar and a few new straps for my dad for christmas, so is on his wrist now


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

A classic!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Today my Hamilton 987S, made sometime in the 1940's.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Longines # 2


----------



## base615 (Oct 14, 2008)

1977 Seiko Bullhead


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

Crezo said:


> I've never seen that before (or heard of galet for that matter), that is stunning!!


Crezo, Pleased you liked the watch.
The Enicar that you bought for your father has a distant connection to the Gallet company. Enicar is Racine spelled backwards . Racine was a cousin of the Gallet brothers.
Jim Clark is often considered to be the greatest race driver of all time. His record was
25 Grand Prix wins
33 pole positions 
1st driver to win both the Indy 500 and formula 1 championship in the same season
28 all time fastest grand Prix laps ( in his time )

When he won the Indy 500 in 1965 he wore the same type of watch pictured. That was the Gallet Multichron 12.
The watch is a 3 register chronograph measuring 37 mm. ( without the crown ).
It was powered by both the Valjoux 72 ( as in the Rolex Daytona ) and Gallet's own Excelsior Park movements.
Gallet is the worlds oldest watch and clock maker dating back to 1466 ( that's fourteen sixty six ).
They have achieved a few things in their time .

Among the Gallet's professional timekeeping innovations are:


The first wristwatch with a center-originating sweep second hand for heart rate calculation (1912)
The first timepiece designed specifically for yacht racing (Gallet Yachting Timer, 1915)
The first wristwatch with a faster 28,800 BPH escapement (Racine Quick-Train, 1928)
The first wrist chronograph with a waterproof case (Gallet MultiChron Clamshell, 1936)[SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][9][/SUP]
The first chronograph wristwatch with multiple time zone calculator (Gallet Flight Officer, 1939)[SUP][5][/SUP]
The first wristwatch with rotating bezel (Philippe Weiss, inventor) (Gallet Flight Officer, 1939)[SUP][5][/SUP]
The first miniature chronograph wristwatch for professional women (Gallet MultiChron Petite, 1939)
The first 45-minute recording wrist chronograph (Gallet MultiChron 45, 1942)
The first stopwatch with a built-in spare parts compartment for quick repairs (1943)
The first chronograph wristwatch with additional 24-hour GMT hand (Gallet MultiChron Navigator, 1945)[SUP][27][/SUP]
The first "waterproof" stopwatch (Gallet Yachting Timer, 1945)
The first 24-hour reading wrist chronograph (Gallet MultiChron 24HR, 1947)

*Early awards and recognition]


1896 Swiss National Exposition, Geneva - Silver Medal[SUP][18][/SUP]
1905 Universal Exposition of Liege - Grand Diploma of Honor[SUP][18][/SUP]
1912 Kew Observatory, London - "A" Class Certificates, Special and Series Prizes for the Best Chronometers at Neuchâtel
1913 Kew Observatory, London - "A" Class Certificates, Special and Series Prizes for the Best Chronometers at Neuchâtel
1914 Swiss National Exposition, Berne - Grand Prize in the Chronometer category[SUP][18][/SUP]
1917 Canton Observatory, Neuchâtel - 1st Place Award for Chronometer Accuracy[SUP][18][/SUP]
1919 Canton Observatory, Neuchâtel - 1st Place Award for Chronometer Accuracy[SUP][18][/SUP]
1919 Kew Observatory, London - "A" Class "Especially Good" Certificate for a Chronometer[SUP][18][/SUP]
1923 Canton Observatory, Neuchâtel - 1st and 3rd Place Awards for Chronometer Acc

You are not alone. Many watch collectors have never heard of them








*


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

'59 Seabee today:


----------



## nugroz89 (Jan 6, 2014)

Old guys from moon...old pogue with some mod's

Regards,

Nugroz89


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Birth year Longines Conquest..



Cheers


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Another walk on the beach.. weather change this evening but still mild enough for a nice stroll..



















Blown in by the wind and waves..



















Cheers


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

howards4th said:


> Nice Jared!
> Is there a place you like buy your "old nylons' from? The one I have on the new to me Helbros, I found on ebay, this seller has a big selection of them.
> They are a little on the expensive side if you ask me, that's why I put it on my wish list for Christmas. Thank you Santa!
> View attachment 2576002
> ...


Chris,

I've gotten my straps from Cheapnatostraps.com and Crown & Buckle (who is on WUS, I believe). There is also a guy on WUS that runs Ague Trading Co. He is really nice and seems to have a lot of options, as well. Those are for NATOs:










Now, I've ordered some US military, older style/"original" NATOs from Cheapnatostraps.com that I am waiting to come in. They are probably available other places, but just not sure off the top of my head. However, these have the fabric keeper, no 316L stainless keepers or what not, like the later (historically) designed NATO straps.










This is actually the style James Bond wore, if you wanted to be technical:










And then there are the older simple style like you have, as well. The only recent place I recall seeing them, and I'm sure there are more places, is here:

http://www.ofrei.com/page828.html










Hope that little info helps!

Jared


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

This is my current squeeze, you know, the one that you pick up first or the one you regret that you're not wearing when you go out. There is still some work to do to get it really close-up gorgeous but, as it is, from more than a foot away, it looks amazing and the old Speidel expanding strap sets it off perfectly.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1952 Elgin Shockmaster, 17 Jewel, 674 handwind. New Year...old watches!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

kazrich said:


> Crezo, Pleased you liked the watch.
> The Enicar that you bought for your father has a distant connection to the Gallet company. Enicar is Racine spelled backwards . Racine was a cousin of the Gallet brothers.
> Jim Clark is often considered to be the greatest race driver of all time. His record was
> 25 Grand Prix wins
> ...


Wow, great stuff, a huge amount of history there thanks!! They have some great looking peices, and interesting to the see enicar/racine has a family link!

That's what I love about this place, so much you learn... And so many peices you end up wanting to add to the collection!


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunday - one of my favourite watches - following Kasrich's detailed discussion partly focused on Gallet - my 1921 18ct gold red '12' Electa & Gallet trench-style watch - cheers, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

JP71624 said:


> Chris,
> 
> I've gotten my straps from Cheapnatostraps.com and Crown & Buckle (who is on WUS, I believe). There is also a guy on WUS that runs Ague Trading Co. He is really nice and seems to have a lot of options, as well. Those are for NATOs:
> 
> ...


'Jared1624' - I just received a PM that you are buying these NATO watch straps for everyone who follows the vintage WUS thread !

That's incredibly gracious of you ! Cheers and Thanks !! 'Scott1624' !!

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

Venus 150 via Lumier Watch Co. circa early 1940's


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

I am celebrating the fiftieth year of the Manhattan, arguably one of Rado's three most famous watches, the Diastar and the Golden Horse being the others. When introduced in 1965 it was advertised as the world's first waterproof "square" watch. Waterproof to 760 feet no less. It was wildly successful for Rado and spawned dozens of copies and homages from watch makers all over the world. Considering it beat the Heuer Monaco by several years, it might be suggested it influenced one of the most recognizable watches in the world.



I may be obsessed with this watch. On it's release it was available in three sizes; the full size men's automatic with day/date, a women's mid size automatic with date only and a little tiny two hand hand-winder. I have owned 12- 15 men's Manhattans including the ETA powered Mk II and two Manhattan Deluxes. I have owned them in both Stainless and gold plate and my wife owns four mid-size and a mint case, bracelet and dial waiting for an appropriate donor as well as three Manhattan Minis.

aPC110403.jpg~original by hankblanc, on Flickr

aPC110401.jpg~original by hankblanc, on Flickr

aPC110400.jpg~original by hankblanc, on Flickr

Rado is quite aware of their history and I dream that they will release a new Manhattan this year, though I don't really expect they will.

20090101_06 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ Henry Krinkle: beautiful! Outrageously beautiful! Ans such a nice presentation! You should do a writeup of your Manhattans! (I'm still looking for a nice one myself ...)

Today I needed some color:





































http://abload.de/img/nerichronograph2015013zema.jpg[/I;G]

[IMG]http://abload.de/img/nerichronograph201501reej9.jpg









NERI Chronograph cal. Valjoux 7736

Best regards,
Tomcat

PS: I'll be unable to post much next week so enjoy yourselves and your watches!


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> 'Jared1624' - I just received a PM that you are buying these NATO watch straps for everyone who follows the vintage WUS thread !
> 
> That's incredibly gracious of you ! Cheers and Thanks !! 'Scott1624' !!
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha! 

Scott, if anyone needs assistance acquiring a strap like this, I will be glad to help out!!


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

My Elgin ca. 1920. Pocket watch. It's been serviced and restored to like new.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

# 3


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

anzac1957 said:


> Cheers


Quite similar to this one of mine (not wearing it though) - but with the tachy ring.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

trim said:


> Quite similar to this one of mine (not wearing it though) - but with the tachy ring.


Mine may not have correct dial as the dial feet were in wrong place for movement. . Last one from old BAAZ NOS parts..

Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

1970s vintage Shuangling 40 Zuan.

Ric


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1972 Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-6011, black linen dial with Italian only day of week. New Year...old watches!


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## dwillie (Sep 17, 2013)

Its Jet Star day. 1974. One of my favorites here.


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

My 1938 Hamilton Carlisle...The longest of the long Hammys.


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

> When introduced in 1965 it was advertised as the world's first waterproof "square" watch.


Henry...I wonder why my 1957 Bulova Surfmaster doesn't count...It is marked "waterproof"


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Paleotime said:


> Henry...I wonder why my 1957 Bulova Surfmaster doesn't count...It is marked "waterproof"
> 
> View attachment 2596122


I did write "advertised as". I take no responsibility for other's claims. ;-) Maybe because the Manhattan was "super waterproof"? Maybe, who knows...


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

> I did write "advertised as". I take no responsibility for other's claims.


LOL...That is 'ad men' for you.

I forgot to mention that your Manhattan is a beauty.


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

# 4


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Good morning!









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## ludsnpr (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)

Today is my Eta powered Giroxa 
(Seamaster wannabe)


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

1962 vintage Tianjin WuYi.

Ric


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Dibs!! ;-)

=Patti



howards4th said:


> @JP71624: Nice Jared! I'll take the one on the right, you know where to send it ;-) Love the old Hammies!
> For me Today: 1970's LOV Espadon
> View attachment 2534490
> 
> ...


----------



## cd1963 (Jul 18, 2014)

I really like the pie crust case. Anyone care for a slice of time?


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

My 1951 Bulova Photowatch...not bad for $5.00...


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

Excuse my poor photography and the filler nato that doesn't fit the full lug width. Still waiting on a strap to come in.


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

cd1963 said:


> I really like the pie crust case. Anyone care for a slice of time?


Nice watch & hands ! Are we free to choose ANY 'slice of time' ??? I have my short list ready if we can chose a 'slice' from the past ! Cheers, SDA

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Something old - something new.

A Unitas 6498 removed from an old Colibri pocket watch made in 1977 that I put in a new wrist watch case.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

Here's my 1950 Tissot Antimagnetique, with the Tissot 27-2 calibre. It has recently got a small renovation (case polishing, dial cleaning, new crown and crystal, movement maintenance).


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

My wife seems exceedingly pleased with her Christmas present and first vintage wrist watch (although she has a few older pendant-types). I think many small-case vintage watches will find happy homes on feminine wrists.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Tick Talk said:


> My wife seems exceedingly pleased with her Christmas present and first vintage wrist watch (although she has a few older pendant-types). I think many small-case vintage watches will find happy homes on feminine wrists.
> 
> View attachment 2609426


Lovely just don't get it any closer to the water  I can't look

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

JP71624 said:


> Chris,
> 
> I've gotten my straps from Cheapnatostraps.com and Crown & Buckle (who is on WUS, I believe). There is also a guy on WUS that runs Ague Trading Co. He is really nice and seems to have a lot of options, as well. Those are for NATOs:
> 
> ...


Thank you Jared!
I do buy form cheapnatostraps.com also cheapestnatostraps.com is good as well. I'll give the others you pointed out a look. 
This evening I switched over to one I have not worn in a good while. 
1970's Timex Electronic Backset.







I think I shall wear it tomorrow as well.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Fretless_llama (Jan 10, 2015)

First post... This was my grandfathers watch. It didn't have a band when I got it. I'm thinking of picking up a black leather band for it.

Runs and keeps time well!

Anyway, here it is


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Fretless_llama said:


> First post... This was my grandfathers watch. It didn't have a band when I got it. I'm thinking of picking up a black leather band for it.
> 
> Runs and keeps time well!
> 
> Anyway, here it is


Welcome.. very nice watch.. looks good on that strap..


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

anzac1957 said:


> Welcome.. very nice watch.. looks good on that strap..


My sentiments exactly ️

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Zodiac Seawolf for today









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1978 Bulova Oceanographer, Cal. 1132 Automatic


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

DOXA D today










Harry seems unimpressed










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## nugroz89 (Jan 6, 2014)

My new arrival from time machine

Regards,

Nugroz89


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

The wolf under the sheepskin.

It looks like another regular '50s vintage timepiece,simple,3 hands,gold plated.Message to outside is just underrated:









Yet the owner has the privilege of the secrets hidden in the case;

'Seconde Sautante' ( 'dead beat seconds' aka 'jumping seconds') salutes you:


----------



## Fretless_llama (Jan 10, 2015)

busmatt said:


> My sentiments exactly ️
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Thanks!


----------



## Space Noodle (Sep 3, 2014)

Great with a suit, Enicar Super Seapearl cal.1010


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Zenith Defy (ref A 3645) 1969


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello 

Gold & Silver today, brought by Vulcain Kilimandjaro and Parker...


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## AcesN8ightz (Feb 9, 2014)

Been alternating these two over the last week or so - love the details on the dial of the Citizen!


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Both very sharp. I must agree the dial on the Citizen is COOL! b-)


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## EDNX (Sep 24, 2011)

Heuer Autavia from the Viceroy Promotion


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Cute little GP I picked up at a pawn shop this summer, late 50's maybe.....


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Sticking with my "Electric's this week. Today:1971 Timex Electric Dive.














I hope everyone is having a good morning, afternoon or evening, depending on where you are.

Chris


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

I finally finished the repairs on this last night - On the wrist today and Debuting here for the first-time-ever....

The 1930 Bulova President...


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

So, this one time I was serving jury duty. It was a tough trial and jury deliberations took a long time. We came to a decision just before midnight on a Friday night. The court was ready to send us to a hotel, but we managed to reach a verdict. I walked around in the snow for a few hours, unwinding. When I got home I sparked up the computer. I'd been having some trouble with ebay and somehow placed a bid I had no intention of placing. I am a Louis Rossel fan anyway so even though this is hardly my favourite I shouldn't complain for less than $20 shipping included.

41mm of a very early reference 7624

P1012445 by hankblanc, on Flickr

The pushbutton AS1876 functions properly, so that alone is worth way more than my investment, let alone the LR signed NSA.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Just dropped off by courier.. and straight onto the wrist.. 



















Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1962 vintage Strela 3017.

The tip of the pencil points at the lunar crater named for cosmonaut hero and all round brave buggah Vladimir Komarov; who died on the Soyuz 1 mission. Check out the Wikipedia entries on Komarov, if you haven't already, especially worth checking out his main reason to climb into the undeveloped deathtrap that Soyuz was at the time. Stirring stuff.

You'll find the crater on the far side of the moon.

Ric


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

I am going with this 1976 Timex handwinder. New Year...old watches!


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Early to mid-seventies Louis Rossel reference 7624

aP1010248 by hankblanc, on Flickr

For comparison here is the late sixties version of the same watch that I wore yesterday. Note the change in logo type.

P1012445 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## dgf67 (Jan 11, 2012)

New arrival for me today, a military issued Doxa.


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

_This French made 1960's Helbors has a certain Je ne sais quoi don't you think?













_

pour votre santé

Chris


----------



## dwillie (Sep 17, 2013)

Wittinauer today. One of the longest stayers here in the drawer.


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

At 15 years old it's not quite vintage yet but it definitely will be one day










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Today a 1908 18s Elgin B.W. Raymond.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

After a week of visiting family in Sydney my watch images have been a bit light on. Here is one with a Seiko Pogue against the backdrop of a cruise ship leaving Sydney heads for the Pacific islands.



Regards,


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

anzac1957 said:


> Cheers


Three watch hand :-d

Regards,


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Cool 70's Citizen 21 Jewel automatic. New Year...old watches!


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Exciting Vintage watch day - after the holidays I Finally get my black dial, SS Eberhard Monopusher back from my watchmaker on Portobello Rd !!

Complete service, new main spring and a new Pallet - I have it on a black NATO right now which I think looks good - but I'm considering a sting ray strap in Black - cheers to all !!

Have waited 7 weeks to wear this !!!!










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Monopusher?


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

laikrodukas said:


> Monopusher?


'L' - yes these Eberhards have a Valjoux 1600 I believe renamed by Eberhard - from the 30s and 40s - the top button stops, starts and resets to zero while the bottom button is a slide that locks and unlocks the chrono function. I have three of these, with the same movement and functionality - two in gold and this SS one -cheers ! Scott

Here's one of the gold ones:









Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

I wonder what's the purpose of locking function, prevention of accidental pushing?


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

laikrodukas said:


> I wonder what's the purpose of locking function, prevention of accidental pushing?


Your guess is as good as mine !!! SDA

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pilotswatch (Nov 9, 2006)

Going Deco 
























No name on movement nor case.


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

Fortis True Line automatic. Love the 1 o'clock date window.


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

Scott - That black and gold is a fantastic look...well worth a 7 week wait. Congrats.

Pilotswatch - awesome...any branding on the movement?

Today I'm sporting one of my favorite Elgins...A 1938 Lord Elgin Streamline 2817


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Liquid display!


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

laikrodukas said:


> Liquid display!


Thats right . A little more here on this early LCD.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/gruen-teletime-1006139.html

Regards,


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

"O, that way madness lies"

William Shakespeare, King Lear act 3

P1011600 by hankblanc, on Flickr

P1011609 by hankblanc, on Flickr

P1011604 by hankblanc, on Flickr

P1011615 by hankblanc, on Flickr

One giant block of multi-faceted hardened steel with a giant screw down crown, one small dial with yellow mineral glass and one 25mm tapered NSA bracelet. This may not have been what Shakespeare meant, but it certainly qualifies as madness.

Have a good Sunday all!


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Habitant (Jun 27, 2012)

WOW! Stunning stuff. Congratulations.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1978 Caravelle Set-O-Matic Diver, Dual Day Automatic....this has a 17 Jewel, German made PUW 1663S (Cal. 1352.50). New Year..old watches!


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Very busy week so no daily display...

Today:




































Vialux Super, cal. FHF 96-4










Best,
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Your collection never ceases to amaze me Andreas

Matt


Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Tomcat - FAB Watch !

I'm still in love and wearing for the second day the SS Eberhard' ! Cheers ! Scott

PS 0n the accuracy test running about 25 spd slow...










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)

This one turned 40 this month.







1/75 Seiko 6139-8029


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Bezelbub said:


> Today a 1908 18s Elgin B.W. Raymond.
> 
> View attachment 2641298
> 
> ...


Very Nice!
Mine from 1898 says HEY!


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

busmatt said:


> Your collection never ceases to amaze me Andreas
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


+2 |>

@Sdasurrey: Awesome SS Eberhard Scott!


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> Tomcat - FAB Watch !
> 
> I'm still in love and wearing for the second day the SS Eberhard' ! Cheers ! Scott
> 
> ...


Sorry to keep posting - last one on this watch - watch is not in focus - but you can see the FAB London Lights with St Paul's across the river!

GO PATS !!!










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

James A said:


> Regards,


Ooooihhhhhh !!!! Black continues !!

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

1953 vintage Smiths De Luxe.

Made in England, innit.

Ric


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1973 Omega DeVille, Ref. ST 166.0161...23 jewel Cal. 1012. New Year...old watches!


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ sixty-six: nice one, Gary! |>

For me it's a new kid on the block ... with 'blocks':



























Bonessa m.w., kal. DURoWe 7420/2 (INT)

Not much on the web regarding the 'Bonessa' brand, except that a German discount chain (ALDI) has secured the rights to the brand ;-)





































Regards
Tomcat


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't know......:think:







But, I'm glad I have one now.







:-!


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

busmatt said:


> Your collection never ceases to amaze me Andreas


Thank you very much, Matt! Glad you liked it ;-)



Sdasurrey said:


> Tomcat - FAB Watch !
> 
> I'm still in love and wearing for the second day the SS Eberhard' ! Cheers ! Scott
> 
> PS 0n the accuracy test running about 25 spd slow...


Thank you very much, Scott! May I return the compliment - those Eberhards of your's are all beautiful, but the black one is a slap in the face ;-) Outrageously, outstandingly beautiful! Congratulations for this find!

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## FrenchKiss (Nov 23, 2014)

Hijak said:


> View attachment 2528498


You are responsible for this one.

50's i think. 12.68Z


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## Space Noodle (Sep 3, 2014)

UMF Ruhla clearly with some history. Still needs a new crystal.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

# 5


----------



## Renny (Sep 15, 2014)

Ina amongst all these beauties a nice bit of blue collar bling, late 70's or early 80's I guess. Oddly the photo makes the hour markers disappear when actually they are little mirrored markers the same type of finish as the texture in the centre of the dial.


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

I am being a very bad vintage watch collector. I wanted to repair the copper dialed Delbana below in need of a small spring when I found an old forgotten Fludo with the same Landeron chronograph movement. While checking the Fludo I shifted the movement retaining ring and the balance started right up and hasn't stopped since then. So why am I bad? I've been wearing it a lot with one open pusher button and probably nearly dry of lubricants. But I remember how much I loved this watch when I first bought it-years before WUS and with little knowledge of anything technical. So-I really need to pry it off my wrist and get it too my watchmaker since I believe all it needs is a good cleaning and two matching ss pushers with gaskets:


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

My other Movado Sub-Sea. I am not sure of the year, movement, or really anything about this one. Late 50's maybe? New Year...old watches.


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Thank you very much, Matt! Glad you liked it ;-)
> 
> Thank you very much, Scott! May I return the compliment - those Eberhards of your's are all beautiful, but the black one is a slap in the face ;-) Outrageously, outstandingly beautiful! Congratulations for this find!
> 
> ...


MANY THANKS TOMCAT ! !!!!!!

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

> Ina amongst all these beauties a nice bit of blue collar bling, late 70's or early 80's I guess.


+1...Here is some 1930s blue-collar. My 1932 Elgin Legionnaire 424 (AKA Thrift 434)...4/0 - 7j - and Loud...


----------



## AcesN8ightz (Feb 9, 2014)

King Seiko 5621-7000T on black leather nato today. Love listening to the high beat tick


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Beautiful Blue sky's today. Why not a beautiful blue dialed Seiko Automatic Dive 6309-729A?














Got to have a pic of the beautiful blue sky as well.







Sorry, Last one I promise! The first one didn't come out they way I wanted it to.


----------



## aliahmad2222219 (Jan 19, 2015)

Same


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ Howards4th: that Helbros is cool - and thanks for the advertising!

@ DaBaeker: yes, you should do so - I don't have to tell you what this watch means to you, do I? ;-) Would be a shame if you rode it to death, wouldn't it?

@ anzac1957: nice photograph |>

@ sixtisix: that Movado is beautiful! Why is it called "Sub-Sea"? Was it issued to submarine drivers? 

I looove this Roberta:



























Roberta Automatic, cal. AS 1903










... but tomorrow it's going to be a Dugena::



























Dugena Monza, cal. ETA 2750

... because it fits tomorrow's tie ;-)










Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Today a Hamilton 912, 12s, with the "secometer" dial, made in 1936. Housed in a very nice Wadsworth white gold filled decagon case.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Feeling blue










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Not really sure if this Mido Commander is vintage or not, I think it is from mid 80's, so that's 30 years....close enough for me! NOS find at a antique mall. New Year...old watches.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

# 6


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

1980s Timestar, made in India.







Timestar was a joint-venture between a French and Indian company, I believe the movements used in these watches are based off (or the exact same as) the French Lorsa movements that were originally designed in the 60s.


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

P1012846_01 by hankblanc, on Flickr

P1012845_01 by hankblanc, on Flickr

The pushbutton date A Schild As 1876 inside. The 1876 is the only movement with an unsigned rotor that Rado ever used.

PA110279 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry for the reflection, it's hard to get a straight on shot. The domed crystal picks up everything.














After getting this NATO band for Christmas it has made my 1969 Accutron Deep Sea much more comfortable, I'm wearing ALOT more now.b-)
The band I had on it before was a rubber type strap and it was always slipping or too tight, I was just not wearing it all that often.:-(
The "right" band makes all the difference.:-!

Chris


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

sillo38 said:


> Excuse my poor photography and the filler nato that doesn't fit the full lug width. Still waiting on a strap to come in.


New strap is in


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

howards4th said:


> _This French made 1960's Helbors has a certain Je ne sais quoi don't you think?
> View attachment 2637882
> 
> View attachment 2637890
> ...


Love that piece, buddy!


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

# 7


----------



## Space Noodle (Sep 3, 2014)

bubba48 said:


> # 6


That dial is gorgeous!


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Good morning ! 0 degrees in Surrey and dark still at the station - Moeris late 50s Chrono with the 'Elephant Strap' - Moeris was 'wrapped' into Tissot I believe in the late 60's - cheers, Scott

PS - 'hopefully no animals were injured for the wrong reasons' - it's allowed supposedly to use hide from an animal that has died naturally but not killed for this purpose - who knows - hope that's true. I was going to change it until my Watchmaker told me what it was and said, 'don't'!!



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

James A said:


> Regards,


J.- lizard strap it looks like ? Really nice 'SIMPLE' Chrono dial !!! Cheers - Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

GuessWho said:


> 1980s Timestar, made in India.
> View attachment 2689146
> 
> Timestar was a joint-venture between a French and Indian company, I believe the movements used in these watches are based off (or the exact same as) the French Lorsa movements that were originally designed in the 60s.


Really interesting dial !! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1972 Timex Handwinder. New year...old watches!


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

FYI - 1890 18ct Gold French Chrono Quarter Repeater Hunter Pocket Watch - in London Window..... £9975 - SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

1937 Bulova







Not quite sure of the model, I was thinking president but it has the 17 jewel 7AP movement, and the president in the catalog has the 21 jewel version...

EDIT: It's actually a 1938 Minute Man! Thanks Bobbee!


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Sdasurrey said:


> FYI - 1890 18ct Gold French Chrono Quarter Repeater Hunter Pocket Watch - in London Window..... £9975 - SDA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just the thing to start your pocket watch collection off Scott 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Thehemiman (Sep 1, 2012)

My Framont Parking Alarm that I picked up today from the watch shop. After a cleaning it seems to be running great


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Have a good weekend everybody.

Regards,


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

busmatt said:


> Just the thing to start your pocket watch collection off Scott
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Thanks Matt - but I'm still on an exit package trying to 'startup' a 'startup' - so I could afford now....£9975/997.5 for my first pocket watch!! But I have to admit I looked at a pure black sting ray custom strap for my 'new to me' black Eberhard today that was decidedly NOT inexpensive -happy to split this pocket watch though !!! Cheers - Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

# 8


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1974 Caravelle Digimatic, 25 Jewel Cal. 11OAWU, Made in W.Germany. New Year...old watches!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Haven't worn this 50s Pontiac Maillot Arc en Ciel Chrono for a while - so I thought today I would 'CHANGE' !!! Best, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13moggie (May 22, 2014)

Citizen 67-9577 Chrono from 1973.


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

1966 Seahorse


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ Thehemiman: that Parking Alarm is very cool. Must find one for myself!

@ James A: Yessss - Gothic Jarproof ... tough, old lady she is. (This is the kind of watch I'd see on 'Hetty' Lange of 'Navy C.I.S. LA'-fame ;-))

@ sixtysix: that Caravelle Digimatic is wonderful ... I take it the caliber is a PUW 1560D by another name?

*​
For me, today it's like yesterday ...










... the rare, square Seamaster sporting a 'Compressor' case:




































Omega Seamaster 'Compressor' ref. 166.0042, cal. 565

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## dandsoo (Dec 8, 2006)

This

Today this one


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

It's been freezing here all day










The Zenith warms me up though

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Just got home, new strap waiting for the Omega Trench










The lugs are a bit off centre but at nearly 100 years old I forgive it










One of C J Balm,s lizard grain, I'm impressed so far.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Another old Bulova, pretty sure this one is a 1942 Banker


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

# 9


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Going for gold










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

ca. 1970 this Clebar diver has a 17 Jewel FHF 905 automatic inside. Clebar was Zodiac's affordable brand. New Year...old watches!


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Trying out this combo









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

50s Coresa Chronograph Suisse Gold ....on a lazy Saturday....Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

1939 Tissot Antimagnetique, 38mm oversize, cal.27


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

# 10


----------



## FrenchKiss (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

FrenchKiss said:


> View attachment 2726089


Wow Frenchkiss what a trifecta. Pierce looks super clean. And with Ganesh holding them may never need to be serviced again. :-d

Om to you.

Regards,


----------



## FrenchKiss (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1978 Timex Automatic, still with factory bracelet! New Year...old watches!


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Going to nice Luncheon Reunion at the Golf Club on St George's Hill in Weybridge built in the early 20s - so my 94 year old, 1921 18ct gold Electa and Gallet 'Trench-Style' watch with the Christmas engraving inside seemed apropos - cheers all ! Scott



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ sixtysix: that Clebar-photo is great! And how do you actually like your Timex Automatic? I find them elegant, robust and precise ... at 24.99, in their age quite an achievement ... and still going strong |> ;-)

Yesterday I met a few watch friends ...










... and will continue wearing this favourite of mine for the coming week:













































Seiko 'Bullhead' Chronograph von 1974, ref. 6138-0040, cal. 6138

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

bubba48 said:


> # 10


Le Cool Le Longines!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

WWI Waltham "Admiral Evans" Trench Watch with an OFFSET CROWN, enamel RED 12 dial, 10k gold filled Illinois "Giant" case, original factory crown, BIG size 0s version.

19 jewel Riverside Maximus movement with a solid gold train featuring Diamond, Sapphire and Ruby jewels.


----------



## Kemaal (May 28, 2014)

Zenith had full service december-january. Production year 1916.


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Saturday and Sunday watches are usually no date hand winders but for today, something a little different.











My only electromechanical and 100% factory correct. This watch still has the protective sticker on the caseback. It looks unworn.

Have a nice day, mine is humming along smoothly!


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

Today's fleamarket bargain hunting result and today's wear: Glashutte GUB Spezimatic, cal. 75


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Got a new strap and cover guard for my 1910 trench watch


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

# 11


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

1977 vintage Timex Sprite.

Me first ever watch, innit.

Ric


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1978 Seiko Automatic, 6309-804LT. Has a cool faceted crystal. New Year...old watches.


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

A 'Stan Special' 1915 Elgin trench - restored by literustyfan - size 6 so nice size, cheers, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kentlinardi (Dec 25, 2013)

My two new vintage Omega!


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

1918 WWI Waltham Trench Watch, Joseph Fahys & Company sterling silver case, known as the "Armored Case" with an integrated shrapnel guard, 15 jewels, size 3/0s, enamel Arabic dial.

Correct factory gold filled crown, yes this sterling silver case originally came with a gold filled crown.


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

I started with this one this morning ...








but this one just came in the mail so I couldn't help myself.


----------



## dgf67 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## dandsoo (Dec 8, 2006)

This one today


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

# 12 but....










....with surprise


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

1940's JLC.



Regards,


----------



## cconrad (Jan 11, 2015)

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b71/cconrad1234/Mobile Uploads/20150126_182008.jpg


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Evening change...





Cheers


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

James A said:


> 1940's JLC.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




WOW!!!!!!! Great watch!


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

This funky 70's Benrus toploader uses a Seiko 6119 automatic...New Year, old watches!!


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

50s Rado









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

1918 WWI Elgin "Black Star Dial" Trench Watch, solid nickel, semi-hermetic Illinois case, original factory crown, size 3/0s.

This was the watch that was used by the United States Army starting in mid 1918, this model was still being used during WWII as well.

It still has the vast majority of the black paint that was required for all US Army wrist watches that was set out by US Army General Specification 579-D dated October 24, 1916.

Finding one of this with this much of the original black paint still in tact is almost impossible!


----------



## cd1963 (Jul 18, 2014)

A Christmas gift from my Brother-in-law. A new crystal and strap brings it to life. Thanks Dan.


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

James A said:


> 1940's JLC.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Is that a cal.469?


----------



## Renny (Sep 15, 2014)

cd1963 said:


> A Christmas gift from my Brother-in-law. A new crystal and strap brings it to life. Thanks Dan.


My in-laws got me 6 pairs of socks and a bar of chocolate.

I must try and be nicer to them this year.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

# 13


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

mkws said:


> Is that a cal.469?


Quite right mkws.



Regards,


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Now with a new crystal..










Cheers


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Breaking in the new strap










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

'Way Back to Black' ....again ....cheers....Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

WWI Elgin Trench Watch, 14k gold filled cushion trench case made by the Star Watch Case Company, original factory crown, BOLD Arabic enamel military dial, blue steel hands, size 3/0s, 7 jewels.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Literustyfan, did You notice this is vintage forum? Why do You post these new watches all the time?


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

new pickup 1960 Constellation


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

laikrodukas said:


> Literustyfan, did You notice this is vintage forum? Why do You post these new watches all the time?


New watches ? ? ? ?

I don't quite understand the question.

You think that this Elgin is brand new?


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry that was a compliment for condition


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

Well thank you VERY much!

I have dedicated my life to the restoration of these American treasures.

It's nice to know that my work is appreciated!

You just made my day!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Easy rescue. Just needed a spring.


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> 'Way Back to Black' ....again ....cheers....Scott
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay so........ My first REALLY frustrating vintage experience is hitting me hard - I just waited 6 weeks over the holidays for my well known watchmaker I have mentioned multiple times - for this black Eberhard - got it was thrilled and posted it here. First two wears were within 40 spd. Wore it today posted above - all of a sudden it's off 30 minutes - then the F______ crown falls out.

So £200 for a complex servicing ....... Lasting 2 wears ? WTF !!! ??? Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Sdasurrey said:


> Okay so........ My first REALLY frustrating vintage experience is hitting me hard - I just waited 6 weeks over the holidays for my well known watchmaker I have mentioned multiple times - for this black Eberhard - got it was thrilled and posted it here. First two wears were within 40 spd. Wore it today posted above - all of a sudden it's off 30 minutes - then the F______ crown falls out.
> 
> So £200 for a complex servicing ....... Lasting 2 wears ? WTF !!! ??? Scott
> 
> ...


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

All Proof today.



Regards,


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Starting a new series

# 1










The first Cyma that I purchased many years ago. Cal. 334


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Sdasurrey said:


> Okay so........ My first REALLY frustrating vintage experience is hitting me hard - I just waited 6 weeks over the holidays for my well known watchmaker I have mentioned multiple times - for this black Eberhard - got it was thrilled and posted it here. First two wears were within 40 spd. Wore it today posted above - all of a sudden it's off 30 minutes - then the F______ crown falls out.
> 
> So £200 for a complex servicing ....... Lasting 2 wears ? WTF !!! ??? Scott
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Hang in there Scott, I know what you're going through, I went through it with my Dads Chrono. 
Believe it or not, it too is back in the shop.:-( Hopefully just a minor adjustment this time.:roll:
I hope yours is fixed in quick order. Keeps us updated.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

howards4th said:


> Hang in there Scott, I know what you're going through, I went through it with my Dads Chrono.
> Believe it or not, it too is back in the shop.:-( Hopefully just a minor adjustment this time.:roll:
> I hope yours is fixed in quick order. Keeps us updated.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris for the support along with James - I didn't mention it, it took 3 trips to the watchmaker to get the chrono hands on my Moeris to stay on and now that they are on, the 30 min register doesn't work - so it's been a lot more than this black Eberhard ....but thanks ! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

mannal said:


> Easy rescue. Just needed a spring.
> 
> View attachment 2767810
> 
> ...


Mannal,

Very nice Elgin 244! I love the loo of the 3FB movements and yours seems to be in fine condition and original to the case. The mainspring number is 817, and the are many available online.

Paul


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Sdasurrey said:


> Thanks Chris for the support along with James - I didn't mention it, it took 3 trips to the watchmaker to get the chrono hands on my Moeris to stay on and now that they are on, the 30 min register doesn't work - so it's been a lot more than this black Eberhard ....but thanks ! Scott
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't lose faith Scott, I'd bet that most of us here have experienced something similar, the watches we are having serviced are old and if the truth be told most of them are well past the age the manufacturers expected them to last, the watchmakers are performing what seems to me minor miracles in some cases. I waited 9 months for a Rotary to be serviced for my dad, darn thing just wouldn't regulate, but he got there in the end and I've had a Vulcain Cricket at my watchmaker for over a year waiting for an elusive part to show up So I feel for you buddy but I'm sure it'll work out in the end.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

today I got nostalgic for my '62 Conquest and I put an oem longings black leather strap on it as well:


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

70's Mido OceanStar Automatic Datoday, New Year...old watches!!


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Possibly the most extreme Rado I own

zP1012148 by hankblanc, on Flickr

zP1012158 by hankblanc, on Flickr

zP1012162 by hankblanc, on Flickr

Excuse the fingerpronts.


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

Henry Krinkle said:


> Possibly the most extreme Rado I own
> 
> zP1012148 by hankblanc, on Flickr
> 
> ...


brilliant [quite literally !] Henry


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Late 60's, early 70's French made Kody Dive arrived a few days ago.
It had it's fare share of dirt, grime and for some reason white paint splatter was all over it.:think:
It cleaned up nicely.







The red is quite eye catching.







Sorry no movement photo. I must find this type of case back opener tool.
I think it has a Lorsa P75A. So far she is keeping great time.







From the looks of it I don't think it got much wrist time. I'm thinking this is the original band as well. 
There is a nice write up of this brand that fellow member "John87300" wrote a few years back called, "Something different this time-Kody-".
It's a interesting read.

Chris


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

shameless said:


> brilliant [quite literally !] Henry


Subtle, this watch is not.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Cold and miserable here weather wise and more of the same forecast for tomorrow so I need a watch to warm me up










The gold cased Marvin will do nicely

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Have a good weekend everybody.



Regards,


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

# 2


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

Favourite Seiko for today.....................








Seiko 5,dx,circa 68,caliber 6106,25 jewels..............and running sweet.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Longines Conquest from 1957 with gold medallion on caseback. .



















Cheers


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Well the next vintage piece up is this mystery watch. Hands move in a 12 hour format and cities move in a 24 hour format. Cities are German spellings but the German Durowe 451-1 movement is marked 'Standard Time', one of Hamilton's off brands. Case made in Hong Kong. All I know is it's a New Year...that means vintage watches!!


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

WWI Elgin Trench Watch, 34mm Joseph Fahys "OreSilver" case, BIG size 0s version, date stamped dial from August of 1917, Shadow Box RED 12 Enamel Military Dial, re-lumed center reservoir military hands.

16mm genuine Pigskin leather strap, 19 jewel movement with a solid gold train.


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## dwillie (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

This just in:

Helbros Invincible with a German-made PUW 61.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Long time no see ;-) Have to catch up with you, guys:

@ abzack: that Zodiac looks great. Where did you find it?

@ sdasurrey: that's a shame, really, with that Eberhard. S**t happens, they say - hope it will work out well with your watchmaker. (Uuh ... jast read your second comment. Seems his record isn't that spotless, after all?) In your case I'd guess the hairspring is corroded and two windings have hooked up by accident (which would explain why it's so much off - not the crown falling off.)

@ sixtysix: is that Mido solid gold? Nice, anyhow! |>

... and that world-timer is sensational! (Funny that Hamilton should have bought a Durowe movement, as Durowe was owned at the time by Timex, if I'm not entirely mistaken )

***​
Today, for the first time, the new kid on the block:




































Certina 'Town and Country', ref. 5801 225, cal. 25-651

I had to have one since I saw it for the first time on another watch collector's wrist. It rang a bell with me because as it happens in the street where 'I lived as a boy there lived the family of an American soldier, too, and they owned one of these huge Chryslers for which the term "Land Yacht" would be way more appropriate than just simply "car". (You remember them, possibly, with the wood-trim on the sides and with doors you would produce a complete car from these days )

This one had an issue with its hand friction, and I sent it off to my watchmaker. However, since the case is closed by four screws ...










... of which three had corroded solidly within their bores oblique to the case, it took the effort and care of a goldsmith to remove them from the case.

I'm glad it worked ;-)

Regards,
Tomcat


----------



## mattsauber (May 12, 2014)

Bulova I just found in an antique store









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Omega Seamaster 552cal










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> Okay so........ My first REALLY frustrating vintage experience is hitting me hard - I just waited 6 weeks over the holidays for my well known watchmaker I have mentioned multiple times - for this black Eberhard - got it was thrilled and posted it here. First two wears were within 40 spd. Wore it today posted above - all of a sudden it's off 30 minutes - then the F______ crown falls out.
> 
> So £200 for a complex servicing ....... Lasting 2 wears ? WTF !!! ??? Scott
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope this turns around, Scott! It's such a beauty!!


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

# 3


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hafis Jarproof back from watchmaker.. knew when to give up my own fixing/tinkering...










Cheers


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1952 Doxa automatic. This watch is neat because it contains the first automatic ever produced by ETA, the 1256. New Year...old watches!


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

The little Rotary I got from an antiques centre for £7 one service and £49 later I've just picked it up from my watchmaker so it's on my wrist for the last day of January










I love finding and rescuing watches like this, how old do you reckon? '30s / '40s and I think it's the original bracelet










Another picture showing the lovely copper ring on the dial

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Like yesterday - but now on the bracelet to end all bracelets (at least for this watch, that is ):



























Certina 'Town and Country', ref. 5801 225, cal. 25-651

I bought this bracelet from a German watch friend for exactly this watch some years ago. So yesterday, finally, the "marriage" (to stay in "car-speak") between "chassis" and "body" ;-):










It was laid out for one-inch-lugs so I had to trim its end links to fit between the 20-mm-lugs on the T+C.

This illustrates a little where the name may come from:




























... and finally, one more 'winter-impression':










No, sorry - they don't grow these on trees. A shame, isn't it?

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Been wearing the Rotary for a couple of hours and the bracelet has given me a rash










Luckily it looks good on a Perlon 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## cjperry (Sep 15, 2014)

The 1953 ROPD is back from a complete service.


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Ending the month with my 1984 Seiko Dive 6309-729A














Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

Chris


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

# 4


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Great watches as usual. Thread now closed and a new one for Feb 2015 has been started.


----------

